# Passare dalla ragione al torto.



## Hellseven (13 Dicembre 2012)

Vabbene che la violenza va sempre condannata, però forse in questo caso un minimo di umana comprensione da parte dei togati poteva starci .... O no?

http://affaritaliani.libero.it/rubriche/donne_sotto/rubrica-donnesotto131212.html


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Vabbene che la violenza va sempre condannata, però forse in questo caso un minimo di umana comprensione da parte dei togati poteva starci .... O no?
> 
> http://affaritaliani.libero.it/rubriche/donne_sotto/rubrica-donnesotto131212.html


Beh ma dicono le pene previste no?
O è stata emessa una sentenza?

Poi sai per esperienza personale dipende sempre non come insulti, ma chi insulti.

No?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Vabbene che la violenza va sempre condannata, però forse in questo caso un minimo di umana comprensione da parte dei togati poteva starci .... O no?
> 
> http://affaritaliani.libero.it/rubriche/donne_sotto/rubrica-donnesotto131212.html



Direi che la persona tradita è riuscita a trattenersi, in questi casi o esci e te ne vai cercando di calmarti per poi agire, oppure una volta rimasta la pressione con tutta la lucidità che si può avere, vanno a benedirsi e si potrebbe arrivare a fare molto ma molto peggio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Vabbene che la violenza va sempre condannata, però forse in questo caso un minimo di umana comprensione da parte dei togati poteva starci .... O no?
> 
> http://affaritaliani.libero.it/rubriche/donne_sotto/rubrica-donnesotto131212.html


ma... è solo un parare legale. Voglio vedere se davvero una porta avanti una causa di percosse perchè si è presa due sberle... trovata dall'amica nel suo letto, in casa sua, con suo marito. Che magari si becca una controdenuncia per danneggiamento e atti vandalici(se io fossi la moglie). Vediamo chi si fa più male.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

A dirla tutta e per come la penso, a me sembra tutta una farsa sta notizia, non riesco ad immaginarmi la moglie che da soltanto due ceffoni alla donna.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... è solo un parare legale. Voglio vedere se davvero una porta avanti una causa di percosse perchè si è presa due sberle... trovata dall'amica nel suo letto, in casa sua, con suo marito. Che magari si becca una controdenuncia per danneggiamento e atti vandalici(se io fossi la moglie). Vediamo chi si fa più male.


Ma quello che io non capisco è perchè sta moglie le sberle non le ha date a lui...
Cioè voglio dire...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che io non capisco è perchè sta moglie le sberle non le ha date a lui...
> Cioè voglio dire...



ma perche'e' la gelosia amico mio....se tu mi beccassi con tua moglie faresti lo stesso no??


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma perche'e' la gelosia amico mio....se tu mi beccassi con tua moglie faresti lo stesso no??



auhauahahahahaahahahahahah lothar stavolta lo hai fregato tu!


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauahahahahaahahahahahah lothar stavolta lo hai fregato tu!



ciao!!!!splende il sole sulla bellissima Trinacria Ultimo???... fregare il Gran Visir di Cornaredo alias IlConte mica e'facile..sai....ma noi felini...possiamo:mrgreen:...poi Il Conte non e'geloso di me..anche sarebbe cosa tra amici...ahahhahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che io non capisco è perchè sta moglie le sberle non le ha date a lui...
> Cioè voglio dire...


Sono d'accordo. Nel MIO letto? eheheheh (risatina sadica)


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao!!!!splende il sole sulla bellissima Trinacria Ultimo???... fregare il Gran Visir di Cornaredo alias IlConte mica e'facile..sai....ma noi felini...possiamo:mrgreen:...poi Il Conte non e'geloso di me..anche sarebbe cosa tra amici...ahahhahah


bel amig!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma perche'e' la gelosia amico mio....se tu mi beccassi con tua moglie faresti lo stesso no??


No io faccio fotina e chiamo subito la tua di moglie no?
Del resto lei mi piace molto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bel amig!:mrgreen:


Siamo...amici...di letto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Siamo camerati...perchè nelle camere c'è il letto...


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che io non capisco è perchè sta moglie le sberle non le ha date a lui...
> Cioè voglio dire...


ma infatti è quello che mi chiedo.
Ma qui l'altra era pure un amica, quindi i due schiaffi a lei per il tradimento dell'amicizia ci stavano, (al limite anche se io sono contro), ma gli schiaffi se li deve prendere solo lui.
Cioè.
Se beccassi io e l'altra è una che nemmeno conosco le chiedo gentilmente di andare, che devo fare due chiacchiere con il fedifrago.


Lei non la calcolo proprio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che io non capisco è perchè sta moglie le sberle non le ha date a lui...
> Cioè voglio dire...



e s a t t a m e n t e


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

le ha date all'amica penso per la grande delusione che ha ricevuto da lei.non essendo una sconosciuta posso anche capire il colpo di un doppio tradimento





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che io non capisco è perchè sta moglie le sberle non le ha date a lui...
> Cioè voglio dire...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti è quello che mi chiedo.
> Ma qui l'altra era pure un amica, quindi i due schiaffi a lei per il tradimento dell'amicizia ci stavano, (al limite anche se io sono contro), ma gli schiaffi se li deve prendere solo lui.
> Cioè.
> Se beccassi io e l'altra è una che nemmeno conosco le chiedo gentilmente di andare, che devo fare due chiacchiere con il fedifrago.
> ...


Ma magari facciamo i conti dopo no?
Perchè se te la prendi con lei è come se dicessi...che è stata lei a provocare il tutto...
E magari invece è solo una che alla fine della fiera l'ha mollata pur che lui la pianti no?


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari facciamo i conti dopo no?
> Perchè se te la prendi con lei è come se dicessi...che è stata lei a provocare il tutto...
> E magari invece è solo una che alla fine della fiera l'ha mollata pur che lui la pianti no?


possiamo anche vederla così: era una che un tradimento da un uomo se lo aspettava, da un'amica no.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> possiamo anche vederla così: era una che un tradimento da un uomo se lo aspettava, da un'amica no.


ma proprio tirandola per i capelli, eh


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma proprio tirandola per i capelli, eh


ma , sai...quale altro ragionamento non lo sarebbe non potendo sapere esattamente cosa ha pensato lei?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma , sai...quale altro ragionamento non lo sarebbe non potendo sapere esattamente cosa ha pensato lei?


La casistica dice che spesso, troppo spesso, la moglie o il marito se la prendono prima con l'altro/altra. E l'altra poi, è sempre una puttana. Tutte ex amiche che hanno tradito l'amicizia?


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> La casistica dice che spesso, troppo spesso, la moglie o il marito se la prendono prima con l'altro/altra. E l'altra poi, è sempre una puttana. Tutte ex amiche che hanno tradito l'amicizia?


ah, ecco.la casistica.non chiederlo a me


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, ecco.la casistica.non chiederlo a me



beh, la casistica diffusa non è esattamente tirare per i capelli una possibile (più improbabile) motivazione...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Dicembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Vabbene che la violenza va sempre condannata, però forse in questo caso un minimo di umana comprensione da parte dei togati poteva starci .... O no?
> 
> http://affaritaliani.libero.it/rubriche/donne_sotto/rubrica-donnesotto131212.html



Non saprei che dire se non che in camera erano solo in tre ...
escludiamo il marito che non credo abbia il coraggio di testimoniare contro la moglie ...
a meno che non voglia la separazione...
la mia parola contro la sua ...testa a testa ... Intanto sei tu che sei in casa mia e guarda caso mi trovo a mancare 
dei gioielli...
quindi stai muta e fila fuori...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non saprei che dire se non che in camera erano solo in tre ...
> escludiamo il marito che non credo abbia il coraggio di testimoniare contro la moglie ...
> a meno che non voglia la separazione...
> la mia parola contro la sua ...testa a testa ... Intanto sei tu che sei in casa mia e guarda caso mi trovo a mancare
> ...


Senti me...
Dico a mia moglie...
Ah ma la tua amica lì è proprio figa...adesso ci provo...
E lei mi fa..ok fai pure tanto ti dà il due di picche...

E parto per la mia missione intortatrice...
E sta amica...ma Pincy sporcacion sa feto...dai smettila sennò lo dico a tua moglie...ma non ti vergogni?

E io...
Ah ma mia moglie sa che ci proverò con te, gliel'ho detto eh? Sono sincero e faccio sempre quello che dico...

Le sberle le ho prese io...dall'amica...

Poi eziandio ci ho provato con tutte e due in contemporanea...
E poscia ho preso 4 sberle...

Vedi la solidarietà femminile?

Ma ricordatevi tutti o voi donne prave!

Noi uomini sappiamo dagli esordi dell'adolescenza...che...
L'amica ci prova sempre con noi...
Specie quando ci sono due amiche per la pelle e tu ne scegli una per farne la tua fidanzata.

Succede che...
O ti mette in cattiva luce o ci prova...

Ma sono cose di cui noi maschi

In genere non parliamo eh?

Però messa come è successo in questa vicenda...sembra...posa l'osso bruto putanon...non mi fregare il marito eh...brutta culona di una ciulona...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> La casistica dice che spesso, troppo spesso, la moglie o il marito se la prendono prima con l'altro/altra. E l'altra poi, è sempre una puttana. Tutte ex amiche che hanno tradito l'amicizia?


Però a pensarci bene...
Io amo te.
Idealizzo te.
Mi trovo difronte a questa situazione che non capisco.

Mi fa troppo male dirmi...ma che putana scopa alle mie spalle...
Mi è più comodo dirmi...povero agnellino mio...è stata intortata...e ci è cascata...

Colpa mia che non so tenderla...e se la lascio sola i porci ne aprofittano no?

COmunque sono brutte cose...brutte assai...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti me...
> Dico a mia moglie...
> Ah ma la tua amica lì è proprio figa...adesso ci provo...
> E lei mi fa..ok fai pure tanto ti dà il due di picche...
> ...



Tu non stai bene vero!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però a pensarci bene...
> Io amo te.
> Idealizzo te.
> Mi trovo difronte a questa situazione che non capisco.
> ...


eh. E' che la casistica dice che per la maggior parte dei traditi all'inizio è più facile prendersela con i terzi. Che hanno concupito l'amato/amata o hanno osato...bla bla bla. Io penso che sia una stronzata galattica, ma più di uno di voi m'ha detto che non sono in media. Se IO tradisco, sono IO che tradisco il patto, non il tizio con cui l'ho fatto. E viceversa. I terzi (tranne casi allucinanti, come quello di Circe) sono solo comparse.


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh. E' che la casistica dice che per la maggior parte dei traditi all'inizio è più facile prendersela con i terzi. Che hanno concupito l'amato/amata o hanno osato...bla bla bla. Io penso che sia una stronzata galattica, ma più di uno di voi m'ha detto che non sono in media. Se IO tradisco, sono IO che tradisco il patto, non il tizio con cui l'ho fatto. E viceversa. I terzi (tranne casi allucinanti, come quello di Circe) sono solo comparse.



straquoto


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No io faccio fotina e chiamo subito la tua di moglie no?
> Del resto lei mi piace molto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



che figlio di..................il probleme e'che piace tantp a troppi....


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh. E' che la casistica dice che per la maggior parte dei traditi all'inizio è più facile prendersela con i terzi. Che hanno concupito l'amato/amata o hanno osato...bla bla bla. Io penso che sia una stronzata galattica, ma più di uno di voi m'ha detto che non sono in media. Se IO tradisco, sono IO che tradisco il patto, non il tizio con cui l'ho fatto. E viceversa. I terzi (tranne casi allucinanti, come quello di Circe) sono solo comparse.


E come dice il sommo incommensurabile Lothar...Le amanti sono il nulla...
E infatti se venissi beccato direi...
Cara ma perchè te la prendi con questa qui? Lei è il nulla...
Prenditela con me...
O vuoi passare dalla ragione al torto?

E l'interrogativo principe che mi porrò sarà questo:

Ma come hai fatto a scoprirmi?


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che figlio di..................il probleme e'che piace tantp a troppi....



e tu "mangi"  in giro.

non si fa lothar.
Chi la fa l'aspetti!

ihihiiihi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Dicembre 2012)

Io penso che al momento della scoperta e nel periodo immediatamente successivo sia difficile parlare di casistica. Immagino che qualsiasi reazione sia commisurata alla personalità dell'individuo e che il fatto di prendersela con l'altro prima che col partner denoti una modalità di affrontare tutte le difficoltà della vita, non solo il tradimento


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io penso che al momento della scoperta e nel periodo immediatamente successivo sia difficile parlare di casistica. Immagino che *qualsiasi reazione sia commisurata alla personalità dell'individuo e che il fatto di prendersela con l'altro prima che col partner denoti una modalità di affrontare tutte le difficoltà della vita, non solo il tradimento[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Ineccepibile.:up:


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come dice il sommo incommensurabile Lothar...Le amanti sono il nulla...
> E infatti se venissi beccato direi...
> Cara ma perchè te la prendi con questa qui? Lei è il nulla...
> Prenditela con me...
> ...


Poi un giorno però mi spieghi come fa uno che si professa cristiano a considerare un nulla un essere umano.


----------



## devastata (15 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Poi un giorno però mi spieghi come fa uno che si professa cristiano a considerare un nulla un essere umano.


Non meravigliarti, ho scoperto che l'amante di mio marito parla di religione per ore, anche al telefono con lui lo faceva, sai che gliene poteva fregare a lui, ed è testimone di Geova, più incoerente di cosi, farsela con uno sposato.


----------



## Duchessa (15 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Non meravigliarti, ho scoperto che l'amante di mio marito parla di religione per ore, anche al telefono con lui lo faceva, sai che gliene poteva fregare a lui, ed è testimone di Geova, più incoerente di cosi, farsela con uno sposato.


Ussignor... più racconti dettagli più...:unhappy:
Ma dai non mi piace chiamarti Devastata.. mi sa che è finito un capitolo del tuo libro e aspetto che tra un po' ne cominci un altro con un titolo nuovo!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io penso che al momento della scoperta e nel periodo immediatamente successivo sia difficile parlare di casistica. Immagino che qualsiasi reazione sia commisurata alla personalità dell'individuo e che il fatto di prendersela con l'altro prima che col partner denoti una modalità di affrontare tutte le difficoltà della vita, non solo il tradimento


Grande!!


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io penso che al momento della scoperta e nel periodo immediatamente successivo sia difficile parlare di casistica. Immagino che qualsiasi reazione sia commisurata alla personalità dell'individuo e che il fatto di prendersela con l'altro prima che col partner denoti una modalità di affrontare tutte le difficoltà della vita, non solo il tradimento


però se come dici ,giustamente, la casistica non può essere presa troppo in considerazione non possiamo nemmeno fidarci troppo di una reazione  che ha le troppe varianti del come , dove, chi.
personalmente credo che non degnerei di considerazione né lui, né lei, non trattenendomi oltre in quell'imbarazzante e incresciosa situazione.
però non mi ci sono mai trovata.e se è ovvio che è al mio uomo che devo rimproverare tanta scorrettezza...magari mi trovo  lei maggiormente a portata di mano e incidentalmente ci scappa una sberletta.
vai a capire


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io penso che al momento della scoperta e nel periodo immediatamente successivo sia difficile parlare di casistica. Immagino che *qualsiasi reazione sia commisurata alla personalità dell'individuo e che il fatto di prendersela con l'altro prima che col partner denoti una modalità di affrontare tutte le difficoltà della vita, non solo il tradimento*


*



Duchessa ha detto:



			Ineccepibile.:up:
		
Clicca per espandere...

:blank:*


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Poi un giorno però mi spieghi come fa uno che si professa cristiano a considerare un nulla un essere umano.


Semplice San Francesco.
Chi sei tu Iddio e chi sono io.
Vermine.

Che cosa è la vita dell'uomo?
E' come pula che il vento disperde.
AL mattino fiorisce e alla sera secca.

Ma quanto a voi perfino tutti i capelli del vostro capo sono contati.

Io sono la vite
voi i tralci.

Il concetto base è che la vita
non è in mano nostra.

CHi di voi per quanto si affanni può aggiungere un solo secondo alla sua vita?

E parlando del nichilismo lothariano le amanti sono il nulla non in quanto persone, ma in riferimento alla sola venere pandemia che possediamo: la moglie.

Lei la moglie quella donna per cui lasciamo nostra madre in lacrime da sola e andiamo a vivere con.

Io ho sempre considerato le mie amiche tutto per me.

Bon guarda come sono ridotto.
Ci ho rimesso capelli e ciccio.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Non meravigliarti, ho scoperto che l'amante di mio marito parla di religione per ore, anche al telefono con lui lo faceva, sai che gliene poteva fregare a lui, ed è testimone di Geova, più incoerente di cosi, farsela con uno sposato.


Le Geova ci hanno provato anche con me...
Risposi tengo alla sampdoria che ho in mezzo alle gambe!


----------



## Duchessa (15 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice San Francesco.
> Chi sei tu Iddio e chi sono io.
> Vermine.
> 
> ...


Mah
..
Al concetto/idea di vita siamo tutti bravi a dare valore. Ma è solo un parto del nostro cervello.

Davanti ad una vita concreta di un essere umano tutto cambia mi pare..

E così nascono l'odio, il disprezzo, e quant'altro. Si va dalla cultura dei sacchi delle immondizie al concetto di amante/buco caldo. E la moglie angelicata/angelo del focolare a casa.

Mah...

Io dico, siamo essere umani imperfetti. Le persone fanno un uso molto variegato del proprio cervello, per mille motivi, con mille cause.  Se abbiamo in noi il senso "sacro" delle cose, sentiremo il sacro in noi e in tutti gli altri, e offriremo rispetto. Se abbiamo fortuna, e forza, possiamo avvicinarsi alle persone che ci aggiungono vita e allontanarci da quelle che ce ne tolgono, lasciandole nel loro mondo e nei loro pensieri. 

PS Le ultime tue 3 righe non le ho capite..


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io penso che al momento della scoperta e nel periodo immediatamente successivo sia difficile parlare di casistica. Immagino che qualsiasi reazione sia commisurata alla personalità dell'individuo e che il fatto di prendersela con l'altro prima che col partner denoti una modalità di affrontare tutte le difficoltà della vita, non solo il tradimento


mah, io dicevo solo che per molte persone viene istintivamente più facile prendersela all'inizio con i terzi. Sulla reazione come specchio di una modalità più generale, non so. La situazione del tradimento scoperto è oltre il limite del razionale, per molte persone (diciamo, per quasi tutti), la reazione scomposta è più possibile che in situazioni più gestibili. Di fronte ad eventi super traumatici come quelli, gli equilibri saltano, magari anche in persone che in genere sono equilibratissime e per niente violente o che mai cercano le scorciatoie. Non so.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Mah
> ..
> Al concetto/idea di vita siamo tutti bravi a dare valore. Ma è solo un parto del nostro cervello.
> 
> ...


Non capisco perchè non le hai capite.
Ma mi lascio stupire dalla natura.
Oggi siamo in tempi di relativa pace.
15 dicembre 1917.
Verdun.

Sei mai stata a Verdun?
500mila soldati uccisi.

Per 8km di territorio.

Allora girava così.

E la vita di un soldato si chiama: sacrificio per la patria.

Io dico sempre una cosa sugli amanti.
La penso come Neruda.
Si salva chi investe in questo rapporto quello che va investito.
Mettiamo che sia giocare dieci euro alle macchinette.
Non è giocare lo stipendio no?

Gli amanti siano il nulla.
Perchè devono essere sempre pronti
a sparire allorchè le acque si fanno cattive.

I guai iniziano 
quando non si gioca alla pari.

Sposato io e sposata te.
Tu sposata, sai che dietro di me c'è una moglie esattamente come te.

Ma la bilancia si sposta paurosamente quando io sposato e tu single.
Lì devi tu stare attenta a non investire o sognare cose che magari per necessità, virtù, mettem anca codardia: 

Non possono essere.

Gli amanti si cuccano solo la crema dell'amore.
E ne scansano le responsabilità.

Che si fanno pesantissime
Ogni qual volta vien sventata la tresca.

Le amanti siano il nulla, perchè se ti innamori perso di una donna che non è tua moglie fatalità dalla sera alla mattina non ti va più bene niente di tua moglie, e sei perso, non pensi ai cassi tuoi, alla tua casa, alla tua famiglia...no sei con la testa via...e lì ti esponi non solo al pericolo, ma anche al ridicolo.

Ecco tu sei lì che canti solista...io sono solo l'oscuro pianista che quella volta ti ha accompagnato al concorso di canto. Del mio nome non resterà traccia, nè menzione. Ero solo un musicista acconcio alla bisogna.

E so anche di essere stato il nulla.
In quanto volli essere Tutto per una persona.
Ma lei mi disse TU mio caro, non potrai mai essere neanche qualcosa per me, perchè sei sposato ad un'altra donna.
E io non sono disposta a costruire la mia, o la tua, o la nostra felicità: sull'infelicità altrui.

Lei sapeva cosa diceva.
Perchè sapeva nelle sue carni come si sta a venir abbandonate dal marito per un'altra.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, io dicevo solo che per molte persone viene istintivamente più facile prendersela all'inizio con i terzi. Sulla reazione come specchio di una modalità più generale, non so. La situazione del tradimento scoperto è oltre il limite del razionale, per molte persone (diciamo, per quasi tutti), la reazione scomposta è più possibile che in situazioni più gestibili. Di fronte ad eventi super traumatici come quelli, gli equilibri saltano, magari anche in persone che in genere sono equilibratissime e per niente violente o che mai cercano le scorciatoie. Non so.


Mah nel mio caso...
Non avrei appello...
Se solo tentassi di dire...Sono innocente era lei che mi veniva dietro...
Volo dalla finestra...

L'unica garanzia che sono riuscito a donare a mia moglie è la consapevolezza che io detesti l'80% delle donne...

E molte dicono a lei...ah ma sai ma tuo marito guarda sempre brutto e torvo.
E lei risponde...Perchè non gli piaci no? E ride.


----------



## Duchessa (15 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè non le hai capite.
> Ma mi lascio stupire dalla natura.
> Oggi siamo in tempi di relativa pace.
> 15 dicembre 1917.
> ...


Una relazione da amanti come quella che descrivi tu NON è il nulla. E' una relazione. Coltivata. E' qualcosa: QUEL TIPO di cosa, completo in se stesso. Ed è talmente QUALCOSA che rimane "dentro". Per sempre. 

(Altro sono i rapporti sessuali occasionali, con persone estranee alla nostra vita. MA non è di questo che si stava parlando, mi pare).

Scusa ma ho l'impressione che il tuo modo di vivere queste cose non sia affatto simile a quello di Lothar, per il semplice fatto che tu sembri averne sofferto, lui no. 
E del resto ogni persona vive le cose secondo il PROPRIO sentire..

Ma secondo te, quello.. ehm.. strano essere di donna che è stata l'amante di Devastata è stata il nulla per lui?? il nulla gli incontri? il nulla le rotture di scatole "durante"? il nulla le conseguenze?
Dai.. non conosco relazioni con amanti che non abbiano avuto un "peso" enorme. Sia se scoperte sia non.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, io dicevo solo che per molte persone viene istintivamente più facile prendersela all'inizio con i terzi. Sulla reazione come specchio di una modalità più generale, non so. La situazione del tradimento scoperto è oltre il limite del razionale, per molte persone (diciamo, per quasi tutti), la reazione scomposta è più possibile che in situazioni più gestibili. Di fronte ad eventi super traumatici come quelli, gli equilibri saltano, magari anche in persone che in genere sono equilibratissime e per niente violente o che mai cercano le scorciatoie. Non so.



In pratica gli istinti che portano al tradimento si rinnovano nel tradito, cioè i traditori sono dei grandi beeppp!! i traditi dei grandi stronzi se si lasciano prendere dagli istinti.

Alla fine chi non può sfogarsi è il tradito/a, almeno questo si evince da un 3D che ho aperto io un mese fa circa. 

I traditori possono far conto sull'istinto il tradito no, a lui non è concesso. 

Ma come sempre non verrò capito. Da chi non vuole capire però. :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Una relazione da amanti come quella che descrivi tu NON è il nulla. E' una relazione. Coltivata. E' qualcosa: QUEL TIPO di cosa, completo in se stesso. Ed è talmente QUALCOSA che rimane "dentro". Per sempre.
> 
> (Altro sono i rapporti sessuali occasionali, con persone estranee alla nostra vita. MA non è di questo che si stava parlando, mi pare).
> 
> ...


Hai ragionissima.
Ci ho sofferto.
Ma sono guarito dandomi dello stupido e dicendomi hai sofferto per nulla.
Poi capisci quando mia moglie si è ammalata...
Ho ridimensionato di moltissimo certe mie "sofferenze".

Quando un uomo viene strizzato per le palle.
Si dimentica di ogni altro dolore e dice assieme a Vadinho: tutta xixicà.

Ma chiariamo i concetti.
Lothar non si metterebbe mai dentro una relazione extraconiugale di sentimento.
E lì mi ha aperto molto gli occhi.

Ma posso dire ad un amante
Senti mi fai tanto felice, ti voglio un bene della madonna, ma da quel che ho capito l'Amore è n'altra roba.

E mi spiace.
Non fa per me.
Anche per paura di soffrire eh?

Ma è un mio sacrosanto dovere proteggermi.

Poi te ne dico un'altra.
IO non sarei mai capace di vivere una doppia vita.
Esplodo prima.

Sono il classico uomo da:
" Caro ti vedo pensieroso, qualcosa non va?"
SI cara...mi sono innamorato di un'altra donna.

Ed è quasi, scusatemi, con ostentazione che io ho mostrato anche agli utenti di questo forum come vivo.
Se poi ne hanno dedotto squallidume è un problema loro.

NOn mi piace nascondermi.
Non mi piace render conto, quindi prima di essere stretto in certe morse, ti dico prima come stanno le cose.

Ma spero per il resto dei miei giorni, che non mi capiti, mai più, di innamorarmi perso.
NOn sono uno stupido adolescente.
E devo mostrare a me stesso che IO: sono il padrone assoluto della mia affettività.

Non posso finire di nuovo davanti a me stesso.
Cosa aveva questa di speciale per cui l'amavi tanto? 
E dovermi dire: NULLA, ma ero innamorato.

Mi dispiace, ma io, non ho trovato nessuna attenuante per il fatto che ero innamorato.

Laonde per cui, posso essere indulgente fin che voglio con gli altri, l'importante è che ci sia l'autodisciplina e il controllo per me.

Direi che le molte esperienze, mi hanno fatto gatto.
E se sono gatto, ho la coda.

Perchè se è vero che se sei fagiana la volpe ti magna, è anche vero che sei mona, la vipera te becca.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In pratica gli istinti che portano al tradimento si rinnovano nel tradito, cioè i traditori sono dei grandi beeppp!! i traditi dei grandi stronzi se si lasciano prendere dagli istinti.
> 
> Alla fine chi non può sfogarsi è il tradito/a, almeno questo si evince da un 3D che ho aperto io un mese fa circa.
> 
> ...


Non il tradito.
QUesta è una conseguenza dell'azione di un altro.

Ma il fedele.
Il tradito che pur tuttavia SA in cuor suo di essere stato fedele.

E allora ti dici...
Ma vafanculo chi me l'ha fatto fare?


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Una relazione da amanti come quella che descrivi tu NON è il nulla. E' una relazione. Coltivata. E' qualcosa: QUEL TIPO di cosa, completo in se stesso. Ed è talmente QUALCOSA che rimane "dentro". Per sempre.
> 
> (Altro sono i rapporti sessuali occasionali, con persone estranee alla nostra vita. MA non è di questo che si stava parlando, mi pare).
> 
> ...


Tutto è nulla quando le acque si fanno cattive ma prima per molti il nulla è tutto....


Lothar definisce il nulla il nulla così facendo è al sicuro ...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2012)

Cumunque sia essere considerati il nulla è una sensazione molto brutta...
Ci sono passata e per questo ne ho sofferto molto... 
Ed è per questo che cerco sempre di dare il meglio nei rapporti , per evitare queste sensazioni ...accorgendomi 
sempre più spesso che non ne vale la pena ...
Perché coltivare relazioni dove si è solo aria bhó non lo so ...


----------



## Duchessa (15 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragionissima.
> Ci ho sofferto.
> Ma *sono guarito dandomi dello stupido e dicendomi hai sofferto per nulla.*
> Poi capisci quando mia moglie si è ammalata...
> ...


Ti rispondo, grassetto per grassetto, con la premessa che le mie sono solo impressioni (o pensieri personali), basate su quel poco che so e che ho letto qui. 

Non è stupidità innamorarsi, è un fatto naturale non controllabile. Solo le ossessioni e le dipendenze di lunga durata devono metterci in guardia, per il semplice fatto che ci portano sofferenze e non ci arricchiscono la vita. Ma anche in questo caso.. le sofferenze non sono mai "per nulla", sono una grande fonte da cui imparare qualcosa (e infatti qualcosa l'hai imparata no?)

Hai mai pensato come mai Lothar non si mette in relazioni di sentimento? O meglio.. come mai non gli "capita"? Qualcuno è lesto e tronca i sentimenti sul nascere per "proteggersi", ma qualcuno non ha bisogno di troncare proprio nulla, perchè i sentimenti semplicemente non nascono.

Paura di soffrire? Esiste un legame d'affetto che non ci procuri sofferenza nel momento in cui viene reciso?
Per non soffrire dovremmo vivere soli, o emotivamente distaccati dal mondo, o.. stare con persone che non sopportiamo XD
Perchè invece semplicemente non mettere in conto che le cose finiscono, e stare pronti a sopportarlo?

Le tue parole "amare" e "volere un bene della madonna" mi fanno sorridere.. perchè le ritengo solo diversi "colori" della stessa energia (o non si sa come chiamarla.. e di questo scrisse mi pare Chiara, in maniera molto ...chiara).
Altro sono le scelte di vita concreta.

Il tuo non nasconderti penso sia approvato da molti (infatti molti ritengono che il tradimento vero sia nella menzogna), da me di certo. L'ostentarlo può sì lasciar qualcuno perplesso, ma tant'è.

Non ci sono attenuanti da cercare quando ci si innamora della persona sbagliata.. forse è proprio quella giusta per farci capire qualcosa e farci crescere.

Il controllo degli istinti e delle emozioni non esiste, perchè sorgono spontanei (per fortuna) ma sull'autodisciplina ti do ragione: essere stati trasformati in.. gatti disincantati può portare nuove gioie (e allontanare altri dolori)


----------



## Duchessa (15 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cumunque sia essere considerati il nulla è una sensazione molto brutta...
> Ci sono passata e per questo ne ho sofferto molto...
> Ed è per questo che cerco sempre di dare il meglio nei rapporti , per evitare queste sensazioni ...accorgendomi
> sempre più spesso che non ne vale la pena ...
> Perché *coltivare relazioni dove si è solo aria bhó non lo so* ...


Bisognerebbe essere portati... altrimenti.. aria!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cumunque sia essere considerati il nulla è una sensazione molto brutta...
> Ci sono passata e per questo ne ho sofferto molto...
> Ed è per questo che cerco sempre di dare il meglio nei rapporti , per evitare queste sensazioni ...accorgendomi
> sempre più spesso che non ne vale la pena ...
> Perché coltivare relazioni dove si è solo aria bhó non lo so ...


Ma abbiamo mai notato quanta importanza diamo a chi ci sta sulle scatole?
Sai io molto giovane fui abbagliato da questo scritto qui:

http://www.filosofico.net/sartre5es6erenul75la.htm

Allora ok, coltiviamo relazioni.
Ma allora io ti chiedo come mai le relazioni affettive sono spontanee libere ecc..ecc..ecc..
E alcune di esse sono "lecite" e altre "illecite"? 

E se non illecite, altamente lesive della dignità altrui?

Io dico coltiviamo una relazione dove entrambe siamo aria...

I guai sono sempre dove uno condidera l'altro il nulla e l'altro pensa invece di essere qualcuno.

Ecco perchè venir gettati nel cesso fa così male.
Se eri consapevole di essere il nulla quando l'altro se ne va, ti dici...amen, sapevo di non contare un fico secco per questa persona.

Pensiamo un attimo allora agli imbonitori e venditori di fumo no?

Secondo me è da lì, dal momento del bisogno, che ci accorgiamo se e di chi siamo qualcosa e per chi.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ti rispondo, grassetto per grassetto, con la premessa che le mie sono solo impressioni (o pensieri personali), basate su quel poco che so e che ho letto qui.
> 
> Non è stupidità innamorarsi, è un fatto naturale non controllabile. Solo le ossessioni e le dipendenze di lunga durata devono metterci in guardia, per il semplice fatto che ci portano sofferenze e non ci arricchiscono la vita. Ma anche in questo caso.. le sofferenze non sono mai "per nulla", sono una grande fonte da cui imparare qualcosa (e infatti qualcosa l'hai imparata no?)
> 
> ...


No non ho mai pensato perchè Lothar non ci metta sentimento.
Non lo so.
Ma vedo che vive bene.

Io che ci ho messo sempre del sentimento.
Non sono mai vissuto bene.

E' molto vero che io mi proteggo con ogni mezzo a mia disposizione no?


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma abbiamo mai notato quanta importanza diamo a chi ci sta sulle scatole?
> Sai io molto giovane fui abbagliato da questo scritto qui:
> 
> http://www.filosofico.net/sartre5es6erenul75la.htm
> ...


hai ragione ...
capisco....


----------



## Duchessa (15 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non ho mai pensato perchè Lothar non ci metta sentimento.
> Non lo so.
> Ma vedo che vive bene.
> 
> ...


Prima o poi si potrà passare alla fase successiva no?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Prima o poi si potrà passare alla fase successiva no?


Certo...
Ma mi devi convincere dei guadagni...

Come mai cara Duchessa
Gli asceti sono così scialli?

Non so se hai mai incontrato persone immerse in un'altra dimensione profondissima e sembrano essere totalmente avulsi da ogni consorzio umano, lontani per così dire dagli intrighi degli uomini...

Mica hanno bisogno di spico, di ansiolitici, mica hanno attacchi di panico...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> hai ragione ...
> capisco....


E ricorda essere considerati il nulla è una cosa...
Essere considerati una nullità un'altra...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ricorda essere considerati il nulla è una cosa...
> Essere considerati una nullità un'altra...


Si mi ricordo anche che devo morire ...
se per questo...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si mi ricordo anche che devo morire ...
> se per questo...


Ecco vedi?
NOn penso mai che devo morire.
Ma penso che bisogna morire per aver vissuto.
Che bisogna nascere per poter vivere.
E la cosa più bella della morte è questa.
Nessuno sa il giorno e l'ora.

Pensa allora a tutti quelli che passano la vita considerandola un nulla perchè tanto devono morire.

Sono esseri stranissimi.
Passano la vita dicendo: la vita fa schifo.
Un giorno per caso scansano la morte per un soffio.

Si attaccano alla vita in maniera morbosa.

Mah...capirla la gente...


----------



## Duchessa (16 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> Ma mi devi convincere dei guadagni...
> 
> Come mai cara Duchessa
> ...


Si può essere immersi in un dimensione profonda senza essere asceti e si può amare senza attaccarsi, no?


----------



## Duchessa (16 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ricorda essere *considerati* il nulla è una cosa...
> Essere *considerati* una nullità un'altra...


Eh ma basta aggrapparsi alla considerazione altrui no?? Si rischia di cadere rovinosamente al suolo


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Eh ma basta aggrapparsi alla considerazione altrui no?? Si rischia di cadere rovinosamente al suolo


Si sai 
Molto ho lavorato in funzione della considerazione altrui...
E sono rovinosamente caduto al suolo...

E appunto ho smesso con le liane...
E le tappete volanti...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Diremo che adesso ( ed è una grandissima liberazione interiore per me)

Frega un casso
della considerazione altrui...

Mai riuscirò a spiegare in questo forum

Quanto per me

sia stato terapeutico leggere Lothar...

Non avrei mai creduto che le sue parole mi facessero sbatter il muso su ovvie verità...

Che non ho mai voluto nè vedere nè accettare...

Paradossalmente il mio rapporto con l'universo femminile è migliorato...

Pensa che una volta ero così.
Un mi rompeva i coglioni...
Non avevo il coraggio di dirle...sei una rompi...

Ma lavoravo su di me per vedere come riuscire a sopportare con un sorriso una rompi...

E non capivo che il risultato era solo che questa ogni giorno si faceva sempre più rompi...

Adesso addirittura devo fare ammenda con me stesso perchè non sempre riesco a stare attento alle persone che si prendono cura o si preoccupano per me...

( magari facendomi anche figure da gattaccio cafonaccio)...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Si può essere immersi in un dimensione profonda senza essere asceti e si può amare senza attaccarsi, no?


Eh ma sai...poi mi parte l'ormone...poi si finisce a letto...

E il problema del letto è il seguente...

Facile finirci sopra

Non si sa come se ne esce...

No?

Perchè non sai mai dove una tizia vada a toccare dentro di me...
Insomma capisci, magari scombussola tutto...e dopo insomma...qui e là...su e giù...


----------



## Duchessa (16 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma sai...poi mi parte l'ormone...poi si finisce a letto...
> 
> E il problema del letto è il seguente...
> 
> ...


E dunque vedi che leggere gli altri (leggi: Lothar) è terapeutico relativamente? Non possiamo essere come un altro.
Anch'io per esempio leggo Chiara, ma non potrò mai essere come lei


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però se come dici ,giustamente, la casistica non può essere presa troppo in considerazione non possiamo nemmeno fidarci troppo di una reazione  che ha le troppe varianti del come , dove, chi.
> personalmente credo che non degnerei di considerazione né lui, né lei, non trattenendomi oltre in quell'imbarazzante e incresciosa situazione.
> però non mi ci sono mai trovata.e se è ovvio che è al mio uomo che devo rimproverare tanta scorrettezza...magari mi trovo  lei maggiormente a portata di mano e incidentalmente ci scappa una sberletta.
> vai a capire



con il mio intervento esprimevo l'idea che non ritengo utili le generalizzazioni né quando si parla di traditori né quando si parla di traditi 
che poi uno possa momentaneamente prendersela anche col complice del fedifrago umanamente ci sta, come no


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> E dunque vedi che leggere gli altri (leggi: Lothar) è terapeutico relativamente? Non possiamo essere come un altro.
> Anch'io per esempio leggo Chiara, ma non potrò mai essere come lei



e meno male per te 

approvo tutto quello che hai scritto nei tuoi ultimi interventi


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e meno male per te
> 
> approvo tutto quello che hai scritto nei tuoi ultimi interventi


COntessa Buonasera.


----------

